
Raspberry Pi Dramble - geerlingguy
https://www.pidramble.com
======
ktpsns
We've seen small Raspi clusters (especially for web hosting) frequently on HN,
always as proof of concept. But does it really stand out? What about
performance/(dollar spent on hardware) or (dollar spent on electricity)? How
does it compare with an Intel NUC or an Atom/ITX Board?

